# Will One LGD Puppy Be Lonely?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My plan was to start out with one female Anatolian and eventually asses whether we need to get another once this one is more on the way toward... active duty I'm gonna say. Alright so I know they are different than house pets and all that, but I cannot conceive of while it's a puppy being outside alone and not be lonely and bored to death. I mean since you can't put this dog in with the livestock at first it can't have them as company. (I'm going to ramble a bit here) I also feel like I can't just set it free on my now fenced in fours acres. I mean it's a puppy right, its bound to get into some sort of trouble alone. So some sort of kennel will probably be necessary for while it's learning how to behave. If I have said something incorrect up until this point and going forward please tell me. So how, when I am not there, is it not going to be lonely and bored out of it's mind stuck in a kennel? I don't plan on being away from it for extended periods of time, but there will inevitably be times if when it has to be alone. Will it be fine without a buddy? Phew, I'm feeling a bit flummoxed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It will definitely be lonely. I would highly recommend 2 dogs. The first time around I only had one, I went for 2 this time. I had no idea it would be so great. They are totally content to stay in the pen, don't chase the goats at all, don't try to nip or play with you that much, they guard more efficiently, etc, etc.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I disagree  The LGD puppy will have animals to keep it company. In my opinion, two puppies at once, pet or working, is a terrible idea. Now, I admit, I haven't seen working LGD pups, but I have seen pet pups who are absolutely terrible...they don't listen, aren't bonded to their owner and "play" off of each other to cause trouble. It is not something I would want with my working animals at all.

*My plan was to start out with one female Anatolian and eventually asses whether we need to get another once this one is more on the way toward... active duty I'm gonna say. *
This is what we did...he is now almost 4yr, and we are thinking about adding a second in the next year or two.

*Alright so I know they are different than house pets and all that, but I cannot conceive of while it's a puppy being outside alone and not be lonely and bored to death. *
Livestock Guardian dogs are bred to guard...they will be happy doing that. Think about herding dogs, they are happy herding...or retrievers...they are happy retrieving.

*I mean since you can't put this dog in with the livestock at first it can't have them as company. *
Set up a place where your pup can be next to your animals. Or, you can tie him safely with the animals. If they are near each other, they will bond, and your dog will not be lonely.

*(I'm going to ramble a bit here) I also feel like I can't just set it free on my now fenced in fours acres. I mean it's a puppy right, its bound to get into some sort of trouble alone. So some sort of kennel will probably be necessary for while it's learning how to behave. *
Make a "puppy safe" area. While my pup was learning, he was in an area that was about 60ftX150ft. As he got bigger, older, more trustworthy etc, we allowed him more freedom and area to roam. It also gave us time to finish fencing the rest of our property.

*If I have said something incorrect up until this point and going forward please tell me. So how, when I am not there, is it not going to be lonely and bored out of it's mind stuck in a kennel? I don't plan on being away from it for extended periods of time, but there will inevitably be times if when it has to be alone.*
It doesn't matter if you are there or not...it is not supposed to bond to you, it needs to bond with it's herd...whether that be goats, sheep, cattle, chickens and so on. I personally preferred using a tie-out for my pup. During the day he was tied, then at night, we locked everyone up and he had the run of the area. This way, he could patrol and get energy out without putting our animals at risk to his puppy antics.

*Will it be fine without a buddy?*
It will be fine...as I have said before, the animals and guarding them will make it happy.

*Phew, I'm feeling a bit flummoxed.*
I know the feeling. When you are used to pet dogs, it doesn't seem right that you don't spend a lot of time with them and they are happy without you. It is how LGD are. You still spend time with them to create a relationship, but it is very different than that of the relationship you have with a pet dog.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Consider reading through these...the author is usually pretty good and straight forward.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/livestock-guard-dogs-zbcz1310

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...formation-about-livestock-guard-dogs-zbcz1406

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...ing-the-livestock-guardian-dog-puppy-zbcz1706

http://www.motherearthnews.com/homestead-and-livestock/lgd-puppy-good-start-zbcz1608

http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/buy-a-livestock-dog-zbcz1509

This is the author's website and blog articles...
https://www.jandohner.com/articles-and-blog-posts


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

PippasCubby said:


> I disagree  The LGD puppy will have animals to keep it company. In my opinion, two puppies at once, pet or working, is a terrible idea. Now, I admit, I haven't seen working LGD pups, but I have seen pet pups who are absolutely terrible...they don't listen, aren't bonded to their owner and "play" off of each other to cause trouble. It is not something I would want with my working animals at all.


That is a great post. This is just such a different experience than preparing for a pet dog. I've never had a dog that would act like this so it's hard for me to apply a different standard for it. I'm sure that once I actually get to own one of these dogs it will become much clearer. So what would you say is the minimum size puppy safe area that it will be happy with? (I keep saying "it" for some reason when I really think I'm going with a female) (and I think I already have a name for her too).


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd say it depends on the dog. Some really do work better as a team, some are fine with the livestock. Decide which would suit you, then ask the reputable breeder you go with to help you pick for your circumstances. I raise them and really go out of my way to put the dog with the buyer where they both win. Of course, sometimes the buyer wants a certain look and does not want to think about personality strengths and weaknesses.

But, may I ask, why can't the pup be with the livestock??? If you buy from a working farm producer of pups (in my opinion, you should do nothing less) the pup is already starting to work livestock. Don't get a dog until you have something for it to bond with and be a guardian to.

I'm not being mean, just really confused.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

mariarose said:


> But, may I ask, why can't the pup be with the livestock???


I think that this is a new misconception that has arisen from trying to battle the original misconception that LGD pups could be turned out with livestock and basically forgotten about. So now, the common advisement is to have the pup live next to the livestock unless under supervision. I think that is then misunderstood as "don't let them live with the livestock."

It seems to have come from the rise in popularity in LGD, the lack of knowledge on them as a whole, and the general public not being dog savvy, let alone, working dog savvy.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well that makes sense. I certainly have run into that ignorance. Too many people are shocked that a weanling puppy (which I don't sell) and a well started puppy (which I do) are not the same as a fully trained mature dog. You are so right. A case of the pendulum swinging too far the other way...

Thank you for that @PippasCubby.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

You bet. This is just my interpretation of events, but, it seems to fit pretty dang well


----------

